# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  My Most Successful WILD Yet

## anti_nation

I believe I can call this a success - my first successful WILD ever.

*
Phase 1: Relaxation*
At about 4:30pm today, I lay in my bed with the intention of letting my body fall asleep while staying aware. After letting myself relax rather quickly, time (or my memory of it) started seeming... hazy. Maybe I skirted the edges of unconsciousness for a little bit, but I was still aware of being in my bed and hearing traffic outside. My body definitely felt strange. As if I was more relaxed than I ever had been before.

*
Phase 2: Vibrations*
At first I noticed a soft ringing in my ears. It steadily grew louder, along with a very peculiar kind of energy within my entire body growing in strength. I wasn't alarmed or surprised, just consciously allowing this to happen as much as it wanted. It hit me VERY strong and fast. The ringing, which wasn't exactly sound, became deafening. And the energy overflowed and blasted through my body so hard I couldn't feel my bed anymore. It was the most intense bodily sensation I've had for as long as I could remember. I had a stray thought, "Is this what DMT is like?" I've never done DMT, but these vibrations rocked me so hard it reminded me of the trip reports I've read. All this came in two or three waves.

*Phase 3: Mind-Space*
I believe I goofed up here. If I remember correctly, in between the last waves of vibrations, my thoughts started becoming very visually present. In hindsight, this was the dream forming. I didn't recognize this. I still felt my body laying in bed, but could also 'see' my room. I assumed this was my strong imagination. I didn't recognize that things were different, just like it would be if I had a dream at night about my room. I saw my mother who also looked different. I just assumed it was all in my mind-space, for lack of a better way to explain it. I started thinking about how I was going to roll out of my body; I was fairly certain it was time now that the vibrations had passed. 

"Visualize it" I thought. It hardly took any effort, which is why I think I was already in the dream. Next thing I know, I'm standing in my room. I walk outside and to my stairs. I touch and count these protruding white squares on the wall as I gleefully walk down the stairs. I started to think "Now I just need to stabilize this and I'll be free to explore!" but before I could finish the thought, I was right back in my bed in my real body. Hearing traffic, feeling my real skin, seeing the darkness of my blindfold. 

But I did it! I proved to myself that I have the ability to perform a successful WILD.

My clock read 6:52pm. Putting sense to the amount of time that had passed was difficult. Time seemed to stretch, warp, not make much of any sense in relation to what was happening. Thank you for reading about my experience!

----------


## zelcrow

Hey, that's awesome anti_nation!  It's very cool to read someone's first experience with a WILD.  Thanks for sharing.

How many WILD attempts have you made before?

I have gotten to the point where I'm feeling vibrations, but it usually wakes me up once it starts feeling intense.  I don't know how to counter that.

Congratulations!

----------


## anti_nation

Thanks zelcrow! Over the past 10 years or so I've maybe attempted it 6 or 7 times. Not very often, because my attempts usually fail pretty hard, and I'd get discouraged.

 I accidentally had a WBTB/WILD when I was 13. It was nothing like this, though. I woke at about 7am and laid in my bed, and within minutes I felt myself sink 5 feet down into my mattress. The dream instantly materialized right in front of me. I don't count this, though. I was just along for the ride  ::chuckle:: .

I honestly don't know how I didn't wake up from the intense vibrations. Maybe it was my complete surrender and lack of surprise. It was incredibly intense, but I wasn't caught off guard by it if that makes sense.

----------


## zelcrow

That's great considering you've attempted so few times throughout the years. Like you said, now you know you can do it!  Your post makes me feel inspired to give it another go.  

That's interesting that you had a spontaneous WILD unintentionally like that.  I only ever had a few DILDs as a kid and young teen.

----------


## Lang

Congrats!!  ::D:

----------


## Occipitalred

Congratulations Anti-nation! I'm like Zelcrow here. The intensity of the waves wake me up. During my last attempt, I did try to ride the wave indifferently but it was quite unforgiving! If that's a pattern for you too, did you feel anything different about it this time compared to other times? You say you weren't alarmed or surprised... Was it the first time you felt that way? Was it because you recognized this phenomenon from previous attempts?  

Anyway, I'm glad you've confirmed for yourself that you have the ability!

----------


## anti_nation

> Congratulations Anti-nation! I'm like Zelcrow here. The intensity of the waves wake me up. During my last attempt, I did try to ride the wave indifferently but it was quite unforgiving! If that's a pattern for you too, did you feel anything different about it this time compared to other times? You say you weren't alarmed or surprised... Was it the first time you felt that way? Was it because you recognized this phenomenon from previous attempts?  
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you've confirmed for yourself that you have the ability!




Thanks! This was the second time I made it to the vibrations stage. The first time was much more mild. I remember feeling like spiders were crawling on my back, then like someone had grabbed my bedpost and started gently rocking the bed back and forth. Really nothing that came close to what happened this time. I hear feeling vibrations doesn't happen to everyone or happen every time. 

Honestly I'm not sure why it's easier for me to ride it out without being too bothered by it. It does feel familiar in a way, but I can't place it. I want to say it's sort of like a disassociation, or maybe a radical acceptance of the present moment like meditating but that seems like a cop-out answer. I'm no meditation veteran anyways. Sorry I can't help too much.

----------


## Occipitalred

Hmmm interesting. Well, I also take your experience as a confirmation for myself that I can get past that phenomenon if it continues. I'll try a dissociative-acceptance-meditation approach  :tongue2:

----------


## anti_nation

Good luck! I was convinced it was impossible for me; I'm sure you can get it in no time.

Currently I'm experimenting with FILD. I never truly understood it or gave it a chance until recently. My first attempt the other night was suspiciously successful. Maybe it was a fluke and everything just happened in the right way, but the results similar to what I was describing here minus the vibrations. Might be a little easier on you if getting past vibrations still poses difficulty. I slipped right into a dream so seamlessly that I thought I was still awake in my bed. I think that's what I need to work on now.

----------


## Occipitalred

Hmm, I guess I also - never truly understood it or gave it a chance. - 

If I remember, isn't FILD simply a WILD type technique where you focus on ordering your finger to move up and down so little that it doesn't move? (kind of as opposed to focusing on the breathing)?

I can imagine that this focus on a smaller region of my body (as opposed to my whole respiratory system) might help, if the vibrations are mostly felt in the finger instead, or if I can be dissociated from the rest of the body from the finger? You've convinced me to give it a try.

----------


## anti_nation

> If I remember, isn't FILD simply a WILD type technique where you focus on ordering your finger to move up and down so little that it doesn't move? (kind of as opposed to focusing on the breathing)?
> 
> I can imagine that this focus on a smaller region of my body (as opposed to my whole respiratory system) might help, if the vibrations are mostly felt in the finger instead, or if I can be dissociated from the rest of the body from the finger?



I'm not totally familiar with the details, but that sounds about right. 

This is the video I watched (a random youtube suggestion that actually helped) that might be a little more engaging than reading tutorials here. Though, probably not as thorough.

https://youtu.be/6_bWprYDNPg

----------


## anti_nation

Alright, I just tried again and managed to have a near repeat of the first experience.

The vibrations were just as strong. They came in 4 waves. During the 3rd and 4th wave I started seeing the dream.


I was walking down a concrete staircase to the basement of a large building. I was escorting two friends, showing them the way. We came to a steel door with a key card entry. I swiped my card, hearing a high pitched beep. I opened and held the door for them. Inside was a long dimly lit hallway with velvet red carpet. I was showing them the way to my friend's sleep study laboratory. 


I was completely aware that this could be the solution to why I failed the last WILD attempt I made. I was immersing myself in this very strong daydream, hoping it would take hold and turn into a real dream. As the 4th wave of vibrations blasted through me, I had the feeling that my body had sat straight up and my arms and hands were moving - it was just a hallucination. This startled me a little bit, and the dream faded immediately. I lay in bed for the next 20 minutes wondering if I could salvage it. I did manage to hear that high pitched sound of swiping the key card a couple more times, but that was it.

I'm really happy I was able to repeat the experience on my second attempt. I think I need to do some research on this next obstacle. I feel soooo close!

----------

